# Tension grid



## Madd_Hatter (Nov 29, 2010)

So folks -we are designing a new blackbox performance space and the consultants are pushing a Tension grid. What I need is complete list of pros and cons from folks who work with a Tension grid. My experience (somewhat limited) was not good. The grid kept driving the design, and caused many lighting issues (seeing the grid).Please offer any advice! My next meeting with the consultant is Dec. 10th. Please any comment will help!

Robert Medley
Director of Theatre
Catlin Gabel school
Portland,OR.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Nov 29, 2010)

I used to work in a space with a tension grid and liked it. We had to make a few adaptations to the way we rigged some units - droppers off the lighting grid to get the lens as close as possible to the tension grid, but once we'd sorted that out we didn't have too many problems seeing the grid. We're beginning to think about a rebuild of our space (converted building) and a tension grid is looking very possible at the moment.


----------



## Van (Nov 29, 2010)

Madd_Hatter ! Welcome Aboard. Thank God there's another PDXer here. 
Having installed several and constructed several more, I like Tnsion Grids. I like using them. I can't say that I would ever put one in a black box unless of course it had some VERY high ceilings. If you want, feel free to PM we can discuss your 'Consultant' I've worked with several who work this coast. there are two I'd work with again..... 
Have you seen CCC's space? I think they should have used Tension grids in place of their walkways for several reasons and decent angles is only one.


----------



## DuckJordan (Nov 29, 2010)

My professor worked in a tension grid, I'll see if i can either get him to post on here or to allow me to post what he says about them. From in class though he did tell us that he liked it but they did have positions hung underneath the tension grid. He actually said he liked it better than what we have right now is just a grid of pipes above our black box which is really just kind of slung together and fairly useless.


----------



## CrazyTechie (Nov 29, 2010)

We have a tension grid in the black box at my college and it has it's pro's and cons, seeing as how I'm a freshman I have only done one light hang on it and it was alright. Focusing was another story, and was indeed a pain. I shall talk to other people around the crew and the TD who have used it more and get a list of what they do and do not like about it. I'll also try to get some pictures of the grid.

Like you said the grid does interfere with focusing of the lights. And it does tend to drive the light design.

From the tech's at my college:

Pros
====
-High amounts of versatility
-Ability to get good front, back, and side lighting on most areas
-In our space the low height of it above the floor (it is lower than the trim height for the electrics on our main stage) allows for very sharp focus

Cons
====
-Difficulty constructing lasting plots
-The cross beams cast horrible shadows
-There is limited space on the bars that we hang to hang lights on (there are only so many places that we can place the bars at)

EDIT: added Pros, Cons list.


----------



## DuckJordan (Nov 30, 2010)

CrazyTechie said:


> We have a tension grid in the black box at my college and it has it's pro's and cons, seeing as how I'm a freshman I have only done one light hang on it and it was alright. Focusing was another story, and was indeed a pain. I shall talk to other people around the crew and the TD who have used it more and get a list of what they do and do not like about it. I'll also try to get some pictures of the grid.
> 
> Like you said the grid does interfere with focusing of the lights. And it does tend to drive the light design.
> 
> ...



Do you happen to be going to college at Utah state?


----------



## CrazyTechie (Nov 30, 2010)

DuckJordan said:


> Do you happen to be going to college at Utah state?



No, I go to Westminster and I love it there!


----------



## Grog12 (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm a fan of Tension grids, they make hangs in BB's go super easy and depending on what's above the grid you generally do get a "hang a light anywhere" situation.

As as been mentioned the I-beams can be a pain. The grid itself isn't so much an issue if you hang within 6" of the grid, though occasionally its nice to have that ready made pattern ready to go. I do agree the higher up they are the better but overall I'm a fan of them.


----------



## museav (Nov 30, 2010)

I think this is simply another one of those areas where one should look at any proposed solution in terms of the specific context, i.e. what is a good solution for one applications may not be for another. Since the Consultant is the one recommending the tension grid they should be able to explain why they are recommending it for your specific application and address your concerns.


----------



## CrazyTechie (Nov 30, 2010)

Today I went and took some pictures of our grid so that you could visual what it looks like if you haven't already.



This picture would be an example of the shadows that the I-beams cause, granted that they are from the work lights being on but you can still get the idea.


This picture is an example of how we set it up for the lighting instruments, there were tons more when the show we did in the black box was running.

Hope this helps!


----------



## NevilleLighting (Dec 8, 2010)

You can manufacture portable lighting positions that sit on the grid and hold up a few lights. Picture two vertical triangles built out of wood, connected with a pipe. It can even be built as an inverted T. You just need enough framing to keep if from collapsing. I saw this in practice at the Alley Theatre in Houston many years ago. 

I like the safety factor of tension grids. However, as a designer, I do worry about the shadows of the grid. From the pictures in your post I have to think that the lens is too far from the wire grid, thus creating the shadow issue. Also, anything you put in the beam of the light does cut down on transmission. On the other hand, from the designer standpoint still, time is money and it does suck to have to have every light from the top of a ladder. The tension grid is much more efficient. 

There's no perfect situation. Even in a proscenium setting you have limited hanging situations and many obstacles to shoot around. Learning to deal with that is a big part of your education.


----------



## SweetBennyFenton (Apr 24, 2012)

*Tension Grids and Lighting Angles*

I am happy to say that my college is looking to re-vamp our current catwalk system which is woefully outdated. In the process we are looking at several options and one question came to me.

One of the options under consideration would be to replace all of our FOH catwalks with a tension grid. I have no experience with tension grids but have heard a lot of good things about them. My worry though is that because this is a proscenium space the grid might affect the the lighting as the angle of the shot increases. It seems to me that an instrument shooting strait down would have a good looking beam but what about at 45 degrees? I'm afraid that at those kind of angles I would be loosing quite a bit of light.

Does anyone have experience with tension grids used as front of house lighting positions? Would anyone mind sharing relevant personal experience?

Thank you.


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Tension Grids and Lighting Angles*

My old college professor did his graduate in Lighting Design at a tension grid space. It all depends on how high the pipes are located. You don't loose that much light going at a 45* but one thing to consider is your grid will have to be completely clear of all excess things from the tension grid. Otherwise you may find your self getting a shadow of a gel frame. Honestly, The tension grid system is better used in a Black box type space.

I'd recommend going with a traditional Catwalk system for a proscenium space. What is so outdated about the current catwalk?


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Tension Grids and Lighting Angles*

IIRC, the manufacturers say the TWG will reduce intensity by 5-25% depending on the angle of the fixture. I think Carnegie-Mellon has one FOH in one of their proscenium spaces.

One thing I dislike from an audience standpoint, is looking up at the various colors and shapes of ovals created. But I probably shouldn't be looking up at the lighting, now should I?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Tension Grids and Lighting Angles*

I was TD of a theater space that had the FOH as a tension grid. The purpose for doing so was that the space was created so that the orchestra seats could be removed/repositioned as a cabaret, thrust, or theater in the round. A traditional catwalk would not have afforded the flexibility. That being said, for the traditional proscenium space, it added some hassle. Since there are the support members for the grid, we would have to slightly adjust where our instruments were to avoid the shadows. This caused some cramming on parts of the hanging positions, especially when using 5 or 10 degree lenses. You learn the pros and cons as you do with any space. It was nice not having to lean over a railing to get to an instrument.


----------



## teqniqal (May 12, 2012)

*Re: Tension Grids and Lighting Angles*

A few things to watch for when designing the building:

Make sure the worklights (and just about everything else you might have to reach up to) over the grid are low enough that you can reach them without a ladder. Setting a ladder on a sheet of plywood can work_ if you have to_, but it is _very_ unstable.

Make sure the fire sprinkler installer understands that you don't run pipes across the grid floor so you trip over them.

Note the long threaded rods they left sticking-up so you could impale yourself on them, too.


----------



## SweetBennyFenton (May 15, 2012)

*Re: Tension Grids and Lighting Angles*

Oh Teqniqal... that is funny and sad at the same time.


----------



## FlashPointLighting (May 19, 2012)

I do some voluntary work in a venue with a tension grid. The grid makes last minute focusing really easy. However as it is a relatively small venue, even right at the back of the grid the front light leaves much to be desired. 

Thanks,

Tim


----------

